
Show HN: A home for your trip itinerary - s1mpl3
I&#x27;ve done a lot of travel over the past couple years and my trip itinerary has always been there to make things run smoothly. Well, I&#x27;ve finally decided to codify this process. No more quip docs or google docs, just https:&#x2F;&#x2F;trrip.co. A home for your trip itinerary.
======
wickedwizard
can you post link to a demo trip?

~~~
s1mpl3
Good suggestion, you mean post a link to a demo trip on the landing page or
post here?

